# Cumulonimbus Elvas - 27/28 Abril 2011



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 14:30)

Queria começar colocando umas fotos do final da tarde de ontem, com as várias trovoadas que foram passando pelo Sul da Extremadura espanhola e que eram visíveis daqui. Infelizmente não chegaram cá, mas faziam um belo cenário. 























No presente dia, o céu começou desde cedo a ficar interessante com vários castelhanos a crescerem um pouco por todo o lado. Mas a pérola é mesmo uma fotogénica "bigorna" (a famosa Cumulonimbus) que se formou a Norte da cidade de Portalegre, a uns 60 Kms de Elvas, e que é bem visível desde as 11h da manhã! 

Assim era o seu aspecto pelas 11h50





12h06





Dois pormenores das grandes "ebulições" em seu redor:











E esta última pelas 12h29






Pela imagem do radar deve ter deixado intensas precipitações por onde passou, permanecendo praticamente geoestacionária.


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Durante uma boa meia hora tivemos um céu ameaçador e cheio de instabilidade. Até uns Mammatus tiveram a bondade de dar o ar da sua graça! 




























E no final uma foto da menina com um cenário a condizer!


----------



## Teles (30 Abr 2011 às 17:38)

Fotos como sempre , um show , paisagem panorâmica formidável , o fotografo como sempre um mestre
Parabéns e obrigado


----------



## Geiras (30 Abr 2011 às 17:41)

Excelentes fotos Actioman!


----------



## ijv (30 Abr 2011 às 18:22)

Sempre em cima do acontecimento


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 18:46)

Destaque para a _menina_ imponente 

Boas fotos


----------



## actioman (30 Abr 2011 às 18:59)

Obrigado colegas! 

Aproveito o tópico para colocar aqui esta panorâmica (se clicarem nela poderão vê-la em maior dimensão) que tirei hoje cerca das 15h:






Será uma Roll Cloud, ou não?

Aproximou-se a uma velocidade considerável, vinha à frente de uma célula de média actividade, à sua passagem sucedeu-se a chuva com alguma intensidade (rain- rate de 25,2mm/h) e trazia também algum vento com ela.


Depois desta, ainda apareceu mais uma célula com um aspecto agressivo, que igualmente passou rapidamente seguida também de precipitação e algumas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Veterano (30 Abr 2011 às 19:03)

Grande reportagem, actioman.


----------

